
Robert Noyce and His Congregation - byrneseyeview
http://www.forbes.com/asap/1997/0825/102.html
======
herdrick
How did this only get three votes? By the way, the full version (18,000 words)
is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=60385>

------
edw519
Great read! Answers a lot of unasked questions. I'd give it 2 upvotes if I
could.

